# What Music Changed You?



## yogibearjmy

Hey folks,

If anyone would care to freely express an answer(s) to the question, "What Music Changed You?" I'd love to discuss opinions and our loves of music.

I recently wrote this blog entry http://joeyoungmusic.wordpress.com/2013/10/25/what-music-changed-you/ and I'm writing a paper for a class in which opinions would be a really beneficial source of information for me.

So, what music changed you? Also, what makes/made a memorable music performance? How can music change the world?

I'm just hoping to open up a fun discourse of musical tastes and opinions.

Cheers!

--Joe


----------



## Steptotheplate

Well, to be very honest Classical music has changed everything I listen to. I started to listen to classical music by chance on my way to work. Now at that point in my life I was in a bad place, going through a divorce and angry at everyone I knew and saw. Happened to be driving and someone in front wasn't driving the way I would, hence swearing, hand gestures etc etc. As I mentioned happened by chance that I switch on Classic FM. something just changed! wasn't angry anymore, was relaxed, calm and enjoyed a violin playing. fast forward 7years later and I hate switching over from classical music to listen to Radio1, XFM, ROCK fm etc. My father-in-law to be bought me my 1st violin concerto CD 'Brahams' 3 years ago and I never get bored of it. It's truly changed my life for the better.


----------



## Cosmos

Mahler changed my patience and endurance when it comes to long pieces. I used to get antsy if a work was just over twenty minutes, and would catch myself wishing it would end already. Now, I don't even bat an eye at twenty minutes; that feels like nothing to me. And an hour doesn't scare me.

Also, I love your blog entry on the man! I have to agree, I love Mahler for the same reasons you do.


----------

